# best way to jack up trailer with torsion axles



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a Coastline dual axle trailer with torsion axles. What is the proper / best spot to put the jack when changing tires out? Is it OK to put it at the end of the axle or spindle next to the inside of the wheel?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep. Under axle tube is best.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Sgrem, that was quick!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

On a dual axle with torsion axles, you can easily get a block and/or ramp to drive the good tire/axle on allowing you to change the wheel/tire out without the need of a jack. This is safer on the side of the road given you don't need to get down on the ground with a jack.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

*jack up trailer*

On my Coastline I rolled a floor jack between the two tires and put a 4" block between the frame and the jack and lifted both tires at the same time.

They do not swing down far after taking the load off. Of course a safety jack stand under the frame behind the rear tire is a good idea.

Boat was a Haynie HO to give you and idea of weight.

Just my method.
Shallow


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> On a dual axle with torsion axles, you can easily get a block and/or ramp to drive the good tire/axle on allowing you to change the wheel/tire out without the need of a jack. This is safer on the side of the road given you don't need to get down on the ground with a jack.


These work very good. We used them on some very heavy tool trailers with regular springs and they worked great. Also used on a couple of smaller enclosed trailers with torsion axles. 100% SAFE as far as lifting. Only thing needs to be considered is getting somewhere away from traffic.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

a curb is best and fastest.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

A couple pieces of 2x6 works great also.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a camping trailer with torsion axle and used 3 2x8 boards under good tire and bad tire raises up. Works easy and great. I was told by manufacturer not to place jack under axle as it could bend the axle.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bend the axle?
Maybe if jacked in middle....jack right under where it bolts to frame. The jack is less likely to bend the axle there than spindle/hub/tire would be.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

gm said:


> Thanks Sgrem, that was quick!


May want to see if its possible

Torsion axles can't do that


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Bend the axle?
> Maybe if jacked in middle....jack right under where it bolts to frame. The jack is less likely to bend the axle there than spindle/hub/tire would be.


Do you know what a torsion axle does?


----------

